

Rate my Web App: www.perqworks.com - matterco

For companies who provide paid time off ("PTO") as an employee benefit, Perq helps create company policy and tracks vacation, sick, and other time away from the office.&#60;p&#62;Designed and written by a small team, Perq is a PHP application using the Symfony framework, Doctrine ORM, jQuery library, and Google Minify tool.<p>We are particularly proud of our UI/UX design. Perq is a product of Matter (www.matterco.com) and PRTCLR (www.prtclr.com). We are a design shop that believes we can create kick-a<i></i> software.<p>Please view the application with the 'Three for Free' option. Right now we ask for a credit card number, even though the product is 100% free. We will be changing that soon.<p>Please critic.
======
mediaman
Clickable link: <http://www.perqworks.com>

------
thecabinet
One of the nicest looking webapps I've seen in awhile, although the hashing
over the demo screenshots is a little confusing. Also the colors of the title
bar in the screenshots.

One issue I forsee, is how does it integrate with other HR tools? If I already
have a database of employees, is there some way to automatically import that,
or tie into that database? Is there some way to provide SQL queries to pull
people's names, start dates, etc? (Maybe none of that is really relevant for
smaller businesses anyway.) Finally, is there a way to define leave policy by
years of employment? So employees are under one policy the first year, another
policy up to 5 years, etc.

------
Banzai10
My only suggestion is change how the price grows, you can add a few cents or
dollars each extra user, because if I have 50 users I won't pay some more
dollars to add the 51th.

Another suggestion is to reduce the price per extra user as it will growing
like, the first 20 users costs 0,50 cents each the next 20 costs 35 cents
each, this kind of thing.

It's just a suggestion, but the site is really very appealing to the eyes and
the application looks like very intuitive.

Congrats!

~~~
megamark16
Honestly, the startup I work for got into the Managing Subscriptions business
with their product and it has its own bag of hassles. If I add a seat in the
middle of the month, do you bill immediately and prorate it, or wait until the
next billing cycle? And if you do bill immediately, what if I delete a user
and then add two more, do you bill me (prorated) for the two users, or only
the one extra "seat"?

I'm not saying that you shouldn't go that route, just that sometimes more
straightforward is better, sometimes knowing that I have the Deluxe account
and if I want to add the Downtown office I'll have to upgrade to the Premium
account makes it easier to understand. _shrug_.

------
aik
On the pricing plan, why does it say "Evaluation" for the 3 for free plan?
Does that mean that the plan will expire or some functionality is limited?

------
tptacek
I'd take the "About Matter" section off the end. I have clients in the HRO
space, and I tried to read it from their perspective, and the copy in that
section is jarring.

Obviously, this is gorgeous compared to the other leave management apps that
HRO companies have paid millions and millions to build or acquire.

------
ScottWhigham
Looks nice - well layed out, well designed, well thought out.I didn't try it
at the service level but if I was looking for this type of app I certainly
would feel comfortable trying it. Good job

------
rbanffy
I like the "perq" name... <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PERQ>

~~~
matterco
The name is a take on "perquisite".
<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/perquisite>

A term that I never heard of until I started working on this project.

~~~
rbanffy
I imagined it had nothing to do with personal workstations... ;-)

------
aik
Beautiful site and the app looks great. Very friendly. Haven't had a chance to
try it yet but will check it out later.

~~~
matterco
Thank you, another site that demonstrates our design work is
www.janemonheitonline.com

------
alphageek
How about a demo link where we can try it without registration.

~~~
matterco
That is high on our priorities. We first had to get the credit card
integration working.

The Three-for-Free never charges your card, but I recognize the desire to not
enter a credit card for a demo.

~~~
levirosol
yeah, this one is a big one for me. stopped me dead in my tracks when i
realized i have to give CC info for the 3 person trial.

Really, i just want to admire your design. the screen shots look great, and I
want a closer look. Hopefully I'll learn a few things for the admin screens of
my completely unrelated web app.

